# Thermistorschutz



## hank12 (13 Juni 2009)

Da habeeich nochmal so ein kelibnes Problem:

Habe in meiner Anlage mehrere Motoren die üvber einen Motorschutz abgesicherst sind. Jedfer Motor hat so circa. 1,5kW (jeder Motor hat auch einen Klixon on board)

Ist es nach Eurer meinung nach Sinnvoll das Klixonsignal auszuwerten? oder ist dies bei einem 1,5kW Motor nicht sinnvoll. Ist für eine Lüftungsnalanlage!

danke


----------



## Sockenralf (13 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

mal die Begriffe ordnen:

Thermistor --> temperaturabhängiger Widerstand
Klixon --> temperaturabhängiger Schalter


Wenn ein Sensor im Motor ist, dann sollte man den m. M. nach auch verwenden.
Ich hab schon Motore gehabt (auch irgendwas in der HLK-Technik), die haben bei Blockierung nicht mehr als Nennstrom gezogen --> da kommst du mit einem Motorschutzschalter oder sowas nicht weiter (du willst ja verhindern, daß das Teil abfackelt, oder?)


MfG


----------



## mst (14 Juni 2009)

Wir haben sogar einen Hersteller von Lüfter der sagt:
"Wenn der Motorvollschutz (Klixon od. Thermistor) ausgefürt ist kann man den Motorschutzschalter weglassen" - dh. wir würden wenn wir es täten trotzdem Garantie anspruch haben.


----------



## b0zzen (14 Juni 2009)

Ja wie, Klixon oder Thermistor? 

Hatte da auch ein "Problem mit einer Kältemittelpumpe.
Die bekam einen Motorschutzschalter, was eigentlich zur Absicherung ausreichend gewesen wäre.

Allerdings hat das mit dem Thermistor im Motor gewisse Garantieaspekte. Wäre die Pumpe trotz Motorschutzschalter abgeraucht, hätten wir keinen Garantieanspruch gehabt, wenn wir den Thermistor nicht ausgewertet hätten.

Solltest du mal abklären, wie sich das bei dir verhält.
Der Motorschutzschalter reduziert natürlich den Installationsaufwand, aber wie schon geschrieben, ist auf den Block.-Rot.-Strom zu achten.


----------



## hank12 (14 Juni 2009)

Hi Danke für Eure Antworten:

Das ist eine Fan coil anlage eines italienischen Herstellers: BINI Allerdings hat der von seiner Anlage kein wiring diagramm sondern ersgat nur:

_Motore / Motor : 7 velocità disponibili / speed available (ma solo 3 collegate / only 3 wired) - Class ‘F’ (155°C) - PSC/AOM - V230/1/50-60Hz - IP42 con_​_protezione termica (Klixon) / with thermal protection, bronzine / sintered sleeve bearings life lubricated_

heisst das jetzt: dass er den Klixon selber auswertet und den Motor abschaltet oder, dass er nur den Kontakt zur Verfügung stellt???

Ist der Klixon eigentlich wie ein Schalter zu sehen, der einfach auslöst?


----------



## MSB (14 Juni 2009)

Liefert der Italiener denn die Steuerung dazu, oder nur den Blechkasten wo der Ventilator hineingeschraubt ist?

In jedem Fall sollte das Klixon, welches im Motorischen Bereich in Deutschland üblicherweise als Thermokontakt bezeichnet wird,
ausgewertet werden bzw. wirkt das im Regelfall direkt und unmittelbar auf den Ansteuerschütz des Motors.

Ein Klixon ist wie ein Kontakt zu sehen, der oberhalb einer bestimmten Temperaturschwelle Öffnet.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## b0zzen (14 Juni 2009)

hank12 schrieb:


> heisst das jetzt: dass er den Klixon selber auswertet und den Motor abschaltet oder, dass er nur den Kontakt zur Verfügung stellt???




Normalerweise steht da nur der Kontakt zur Verfügung.
Schon wenn da steht, dass das Teil irgendwie 7 Geschwindigkeiten über 3 Kontakte fahrn kann, glaub ich nicht, dass ein Klixon 3 Pole schaltet 
 



hank12 schrieb:


> Ist der Klixon eigentlich wie ein Schalter zu sehen, der einfach auslöst?



Sozusagen ja.
Wenns zu warm wird, macht er halt auf. Ist ein Bimetallschalter wie in einem einfachen Thermostat.

Edith sagt: Shit, zu langsam


----------

